
Ask HN: Do you have these pain points when consuming/building APIs? - inoda
Hey everyone,<p>I&#x27;ve experienced some pain as both an API consumer and provider. There are lots of consequential pains, these are the &quot;main&quot; ones IMO. I&#x27;m curious if anybody else resonates with these problems:<p>1. As a consumer and provider: Having to look at&#x2F;manage different services for API docs, status, and change-logs.<p>2. As a consumer: Being able to subscribe to API statuses but typically not API docs (e.g. email me for a major API change).<p>3. As a provider: API documentation generation tools being heavy (cloning repos, running scripts, self-hosting, etc rather than having a nice hosted web UI) and inaccessible to non-engineers.
======
iDemonix
Without going too deep, as a provider, Swagger has been a godsend for help
with documentation, request examples, and a nice web UI for front-end
developers to test against.

~~~
inoda
Any pains listed that you identify with or are these non-issues for you?

